# How do I insert pictures in my post



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,

I used to be able to do this without a hitch. We used to use _







_ but that doesn't work anymore.
I know I saw someone post how with embedding or something but it wasn't in a topic with picture help in the thread title so I can't find it.

Thanks to anyone that helps,
Brian










Test picture here


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are a "First Class Member" it is relatively simple to add pictures, because you can up load pictures to your storage space on the site. It can be done, if you aren't a member, but you have to have the pictures stored on a server that can be addressed through code that you type into your thread. Some one else will have to lead you to the code necessary, because I have forgotten how to do it.


Chuck


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Chuck, 

It's that code that I need. 
It used to be easy for non first class members too....then something changed. 

Brian


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

so much for that try......sigh


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets try this....


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, let's see if I can insert a picture rather than just the link. Bob


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

lets see if it works????? Thanks


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Glad you have sorted out how to add photos to posts, BUT for Brian (DTI356) can you please reduce any photos in size - yours is 1024 pixels wide, and the max. width for the site is 800 pixels wide. 

This is to assist those with dial up (slow connections) links as the large photos can take a time to load. 800 pixels wide has been decided to be the best for viewing; they can be less, but that is the maximum. 

I see that it is a photobucket photo, that means I cannot reduce it to 800 pixels wide, which I would normally do

So, I have left it as a photo, which is much to be prefered, but normally they would be reduced to a link, instead of the display of the (intended) photo. 

Peter Bunce - moderator.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, 

Yes, as I was loading it I realized I'd used a larger (wider) picture. 

If you can, you can remove this whole topic now. 

I agree about dial up (that's what I used for years) although width is actually less important than compression.....some people need to learn how to reduce the file size of thier pictures. Some files are huge even at 800 pixels wide.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Brian, 


That's OK; looking through some of your other posts I realize that it was a mistake.

I cannot remove the post due to the program not allowing me to, and there are other members who have added their entries as well, thats another reason for not deleteing it. 

Enjoy your new 1:29 stock etc.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Peter, 

Is the coding for non first class members standard html coding? 

ie: 


Well, that didn't work









Bob C.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Type in the bits in black..then copy and paste your image path path, the bits in blue.. 
it might be helpful to just type the bits in black into a notepad document and save it to your desktop.. 
then you always have it, and you dont have to go searching back through old threads to find it.. 

or, you could right-click on the code above, and choose "save picture as" and save that to your desktop..
its just a photo! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes hahahaha! 

http://www.yourimagepath.jpg needs to be replaced with the URL of the image you want to show! 

computers are smart, but not smart enough to read your mind yet! (thankfully!) 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jan 2011 12:18 PM 
Yes hahahaha! 

http://www.yourimagepath.jpg needs to be replaced with the URL of the image you want to show! 

computers are smart, but not smart enough to read your mind yet! (thankfully!) 

Greg 


Glad to see you are making up your own jokes Greg! 
its good to keep yourself amused..
(I dont really get the joke myself..but thats ok..)

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see if works!!

and it din't!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 17 Jan 2011 01:25 PM 
Just checking to see if works!!

and it din't!!











Please post just the image path itself, without tags or code of any kind..
it should look like this:


http://www.yourimagepath.jpg

Then we can see if there is a problem with the image itself..

Scot


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Scotty look at my post under J.J.'s post of Cabin Fever I used your dealy and it worked that time. Thanks first time I've actually posted a picture not using the usual method I use! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I quoted his post to see why it did not work... 

the joke is like in the movies: The leader is swearing in the posse (a la Blazing Saddles) 

Leader says: "I, state your name" (where they are supposed repeat after him and to say: I, Bob Smith... etc. 

But of course the crew all says: "I state your name"









the analogy is copying the example verbatim and not converting "yourimagepath" to the image path... 

Glad I could explain it to you Scot... I'll turn the gain down a bit next time










Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal

If you're attempting to use the "Quick Reply" editor it isn't going to work, you've got to use the HTLM editor.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And it doesn't seem to do a lot of good to store it in Word and paste it to your post because the quotes always seems to get screwed up unless you do it just a certain way. Furthermore, if you go back and edit your post, it can screw you up and then it's gone. I don't know why we can't use the


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd

That's because MS/Word is a word processing program and the quote marks that it uses are termed smart-quote marks and when you copy/cut and paste there's a bunch of stuff (i.e. from Word) that you don't see pasted into the editor along with the text that you do see. If you would use a plain text editor e.g. MS/Notepad (found in the Accessories folder on your computer if you're using some flavor of MS/Win) when you are composing your reply, and copy & paste from that you'll not encounter the problem.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 17 Jan 2011 04:30 PM 
Regal

If you're attempting to use the "Quick Reply" editor it isn't going to work, you've got to use the HTLM editor.

Steve read the post above Greg's I have it figured out now!! Posted a pic using Scotty's suggestion over on the post or thread cabin fever oh and Yeah, NOT cabin fever 2011 different post guess j.j. didn't think about that when he posted his. Now cornfusion der!! hah LOL Regal


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Regal, I missed that, but it may keep someone else from knocking their head against the wall.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Scotty, 

That coding looks like standard html for pictures/links except there is an extra slash before the closing 'greater than' bracket. Is that extra slash necessary? 

What I had tried to post earlier was: 








with out the additional slash. 

So if I got this right, the following pic will be a test picture of my Shay 




And being as the pic did not display, and looking at the html of what Shad's software does, I will most likely not be able to post pictures as his software changed all the capitals in the file name and extension to lower case text. The server I was retrieving that file from is case sensitive and the file is already used in code there I can not change it.


Not to worry, I got along with out them for a couple years now, I will continue.

Bob C.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Armorsmith read Steve C's 2nd post up above are you trying to do Scotty's dealy with add reply button it doesn't work, you have to clik on the quote or reply button up in the right hand corner of a post!! Regal


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
Why not copy the pic and upload it with a different url that will work here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob C. (armorsmith)

In answer to your question yes it's HTML, although while the example that Scot provided will work, it does so only because the MLS HTML editor automatically adds in the missing alt="" attribute when submitted for posting, thus making it HTML 4.01 compliant, which you can reference at W3Schools[/b].

So, the following example image of HTML that will include the thumbnail picture (i.e. 100 x 75) of your Shay. Shown on the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, Show Pictures page, in the Jordon Lot Inaugural Run, 2nd row 1st picture from the left. Note, that in HTML 4.01 there is no closing tag used for the image element, all that is required is what you see in the following image.




















However, if you link to the full sized image that your thumbnail image is linked to, without using the width="" attribute in the image tag as depicted in the following image. You're going to display the image at its raw size of 2816 x 2112.










Which is why I provided below, both an example of the picture (i.e. where I used the width attribute), and the hyperlink to the raw image. Note, when using the hyperlink, in the case of MS/IE, if the browser's "Auto-resize" is enabled the image will be resized to fit the browser window, but if you move the mouse pointer off the image and then over the image once again you'll see the mouse pointer change to a circle with a plus sign in it. If you then click the image it will expand to its full size.

Armorsmith's Shay - raw image[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 17 Jan 2011 10:53 PM 
Armorsmith read Steve C's 2nd post up above are you trying to do Scotty's dealy with add reply button it doesn't work, you have to clik on the quote or reply button up in the right hand corner of a post!! Regal You've misunderstood what I was saying in my previous reply. I was referring to not using the "Quick Reply" editor located at the bottom of each MLS topic page, not the "Reply" link found in the header area of each posted reply. Sorry, I guess I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok lets take a shot. This my train of Gondola's that i converted from Bachman Big Hauler stock.








Rod 

Nope trying again shortley


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying again.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod

The reason that your last attempt at including the image in your reply failed. Is because the URL that you used is returning a page in your Picasa Gallery. Meaning that you are trying to stuff an HTML page into an image element, and that just doesn't work.









The following hyperlink that I created uses the exact same URL that you used in your previous attempt.

Rod's Picasa Gallery Picture URL[/b]

The following is using a URL that points to your image file instead of the web page it's displayed on in your gallery.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod

I'm not sure just where you are getting the URL that you used in your preceeding reply, but it looks like you are copying the URL displayed in you browser's "Address" field when you are looking at that picture. Is that correct?

On your next attempt, and here I'm jumping to the assumption that you're using MS/IE as your browser, if not then we'll take it from there. Anyway, try doing the following.
[*] While you're on the page viewing the picture, instead of copying the URL in the browser's "Address" field.
[*] Place your mouse pointer in the middle of the picture, and right-click.
[*] If using MS/IE, a context menu will be displayed.
[*] On the context menu, at the bottom is the "Properties" option.
[*] Point to the "Properties" option and left-click it. (see the following image)










[*] After clicking the "Properties" option the "Properties Page" will be displayed (see the following image).










[*] Using your mouse, select and then copy all of the URL text contained in the field labeled "Address (URL)" on the "Properties Page" (See the above image).

Most times there is more text than can be displayed at one time, so start with the mouse pointer on the left end of the top line, and then drag the mouse down and to the right until you've selected all the text.

[*] Next, right-click the selected text and choose the "Copy" option on the context menu.
[*] Use this as the URL that you paste into the HTML image tag.
[*] The when you submit the reply for posting the image should be displayed. 
[/list]


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve I use FireFox as my browser. I think I follow what you are saying, but I can't find the URL. I have asked Peter Bunce, who uses the same Picasa Albums to give me a call tomorrow if he has time.
I really appreciate your help, thank you.
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets try this


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

It worked! Now I have to go back and figure how I done it, and how to make the pics bigger.
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 
you almost have it! 
looks like you first chose the properties of a thumbnail..and then the properties of the full-size photo..
the first is too small, and the second is too large..
(its easier to just resize photos to 800 pixels wide before uploading them..)

I went to your picasa page, found the photo..the photo displays at 800 pixels wide, even though the full size pic is larger.. 
I right-clicked on the photo on my screen, and got this link: 

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ZhRXDr9q4hc/TTQjVHBdSVI/AAAAAAAAAF0/aLVI8d_b43s/s800/Off the Bridge 2.JPG 

that "s800" in the string is probably defining the image as 800 pixels wide.. 
when I use the code to insert that image, the result is: 











Thats the one you want! 
your Picasa album naturally displayed it for me at that size..

Another (potential) issue..you are putting blank spaces in your file names..its working ok for now, but it can often cause problems.. 
for that reason, you should never put blank spaces in a file name.. 
the software has to replace the blanks with %20..which sometimes works, and sometimes causes problems..
instead of: 

Off the Bridge 2.JPG 

you should name it: 

Off-the-Bridge-2.JPG 
or 
Off_the_Bridge_2.JPG 
or 
OfftheBridge2.JPG 

Only letters, numbers, dashes or underscores.. 
no unusual characters like [email protected]#$%^&*(), and no blank spaces.. 

Scot


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott. I'll read and digest.
Rod.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing, 1,2,3....testing 1,2,3.



This is a test. This is only a test.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod if you are using Firefox and windows XP go to the link below and download image resizer. It's simple and easy to use just right hand clik on the picture you wish to resize and it will give you several options. Also you can rename the picture after you resize it too. I think you have to rename it otherwise it has parenthesis in it and won't work just rename to something simple followed with no spaces and .jpg Just make sure whatever you re-name it to there are no spaces in the wording followed by .jpg example mytrainrunning.jpg Can't use same name twice. Give it a try it works easey peasey!!! Regal 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx 
believe its about the 10th one down on the right for downloading. I have used it for years.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve, 

Thanks for the correction. I now have your little graphic posted above my monitor. 

Bob C.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By armorsmith on 18 Jan 2011 01:27 PM 
Steve, 

Thanks for the correction. I now have your little graphic posted above my monitor. 

Bob C. No problem Bob, glad it was of help to you.


----------

